

A Simple Stunt Reveals How Blogs Will Print Anything for Pageviews - larrys
http://betabeat.com/2013/07/exposing-the-racket-a-simple-stunt-reveals-how-blogs-will-print-anything-for-pageviews/

======
paxtonab
Very interesting read. Definitely paints an interesting story about
sensationalist "news" story like Toronto Mayor Rob Ford smoking crack.

Here's a good quote:

"Gen. Smedley Butler defined a racket as something that 'is not what it seems
to the majority of the people,' where only a small group of insiders know
what’s really going on and they operate for the benefit of a few and expense
of basically everyone else.

It’s become clear to me that this is the only definition of the online-driven
media system of today: a racket."

------
trebor
This is not limited to blogs. Most news outlets do the same.

